# Sony Vegas 9 Sprache der Videos ändern



## Sven_89 (14. April 2010)

Hallo Leute 
Habe das Sony Vegas 9 und möchte damit Teile einer Serie zusammen schneiden. Hab sie von der DVD auf meinen PC kopiert.
Wenn ich sie aber mit Sony Vegas 9 bearbeiten möchte wird sie entweder nur auf Englisch oder Englisch und Deutsch wiedergegeben 
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen und mir sagen was ich tun muss damit sie auf Deutsch wiedergegeben wird?

Hab schon bei  nachgesehen aber nichts gefunden.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen.


----------



## nexas (24. Juni 2010)

Falls dein Problem immer noch bestehen sollte, versuche ich zu helfen.

Also ich arbeite immer mit dem Trimmer, ich finde so kann man genauer Schneiden. Wenn du dein Video im Trimmer hast, machts du mal mit Rechtsklick auf die Tonspur. Das ist das unter dem Video, da siehst du auch die Tonspitzen. Wenn du Rechtsklick drauf gemacht hast, gehst du runter bis Stream, daneben ist ein Pfeil, fahre mit der Maus drüber und du siehst mehrere Stream möglichkeiten. Das sind die Sprachen. Wenn du unter Stream auf "Kanäle" gehst, sind das die Hintergrundgeräusche und so weiter. Manchmal ist es auch umgekehrt, bei einem Video von mir, sind die verschiedenen Sprachen auf "Kanäle" zu finden. Aber eigentlich müssten die Sprachen unter "Stream" sein. Probier es einfach aus.

Die normale Einstellung müsste bei "Stream" auf "Stream 1" sein und bei "Kanäle" auf "Kanäle 1/2" sein. Aber da kommt es wieder darauf an, wieviel Tonspuren dein Video hat. Ich habe z.b. auch ein Video wo der "Kanal" bei "Kanal 2/3" sein muss und der "Stream" auf "Stream 1", weil ich sonst nur Hintergrundsound habe und nicht höre, was die eigentlich sagen.

So, ich hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen ^^


----------

